# North America Map of Locations...



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

Just thought i'd throw together a little map of where we are seeing the pictures in North America from (apologies to those abroad!). I most certainly have not represented everyone, but i'll gladly give you a little red dot (represent!), if you've posted some pics.

It'll be cool to see how it fills out...

<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>

Mar 16th - Added San Diego for Dorf411's commute
Mar 18th - Added San Fancisco for Bertleman's commute
Mar 21st - Added Nashville for azmadoc's commute
Mar 22nd - Added Pearl Harbor for bigbill's commute
Mar 24th - Added Austin for moving up's commute, added Ellensburg, WA for gpsser's commute
Mar 30th - Added Phoenix (Az) for YuriB, Santa Fe (Nm) for SCW, and Calgary (Eh) for Tequila Joe... and one more for MDGColorado in Boulder.
May 4th - Added Suonata inbetween Detroit and Chicago, and RacerX outside of Boston
May 5th - Added KeeponTrekkin outside of Trenton, NJ
May 11th - Added xequar in Detroit, MI
May 26th - Added toomanybikes in Kelowna, BC, CA, Eh. (BC Represent!)
July 21st - Added Chase15.5 (CO-AZ road trip) and Equakesfan (Silicon Valley)
.......................note: to quell political interjections, all dots and lines are now green. We all love mother earth (and ride bikes), right?..................


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

damon said:


> Just thought i'd throw together a little map of where we are seeing the pictures in North America from (apologies to those abroad!). I most certainly have not represented everyone, but i'll gladly give you a little red dot (represent!), if you've posted some pics.
> 
> It'll be cool to see how it fills out...


I posted some pics of my commute on Cape Cod, MA. The peninsula SE of Boston.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Added mine in Green
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=441
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11255
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14204


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*At least two more dots to add*



damon said:


> Just thought i'd throw together a little map of where we are seeing the pictures in North America from (apologies to those abroad!). I most certainly have not represented everyone, but i'll gladly give you a little red dot (represent!), if you've posted some pics.
> 
> It'll be cool to see how it fills out...


I'm sure that there are other people who post pictures who are not represented. But, two come to mind: Wooglin is in Columbia, South Carolina and Commutenow is in Tulsa, Oklahoma.

Yeah, I know, I don't post any pictures -- I don't even have a camera. But, between Arby's weekday posts here and his weekend posts on the general board, you get to see most of my riding routes in and around Baltimore.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MarkS said:


> I'm sure that there are other people who post pictures who are not represented. But, two come to mind: Wooglin is in Columbia, South Carolina and Commutenow is in Tulsa, Oklahoma.


I think the dot near Jax FL represents my last post. But yes, most of what I post is from Columbia.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*One more dot....*

..needs to be placed between Sacramento California and the R's in Sierra Nevada on the map.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=20876


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*What about San Diego*

Dorf411 posted commute photos from there.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

Please put a red dot on San Francisco!
Thanks


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't see any in Texas. I'm in San Antonio.


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

How about Ellensburg, WA...

If you really want to know where my office is at:
47° 01' 42.12"
120° 32' 21.12"


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

gpsser and BikeRider said:


> How about...


Hey guys, I'd love to add your dots to the map! Can you point me to your commute pictures? (a quick search didn't turn up any...) The purpose of the map was to show where all the images are coming from, rather than just being a sort of visual roll-call.

Let's get some shots of Ellensburg and San Antonio on the board 

: -D


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

*Nashville*

just posted


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*I want a dot*

A nice red dot out in the middle of the Pacific Ocean about where Hawaii would be. A red dot, not a blue one. oops, wrong forum.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

bigbill said:


> A nice red dot out in the middle of the Pacific Ocean about where Hawaii would be. A red dot, not a blue one. oops, wrong forum.


Don't tempt me... i'll change the colour of ALL those dots! ;-)


----------



## pedalmedic (Mar 16, 2004)

damon said:


> Don't tempt me... i'll change the colour of ALL those dots! ;-)


The Red Stick needs a Red Dot. baton Rouge, La


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

Some Ellensburg pics are up as of a couple of days ago


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

*Austin commuting photos*

Ok, about to ride home right now. First photo is the main street in town right in front of my office two blocks from the state capitol. Second is a live action photo of a local guy trying to beat the red light.
Good, and safe, riding to everyone this weekend.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

pedalmedic said:


> The Red Stick needs a Red Dot. baton Rouge, La


Already got you covered... If you'll notice, New Orleans isn't. 

That little dot down there is Baton Rouge.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Throw me a dot on Phx


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

Santa Fe for the new guy. Thanks


----------



## luca (Nov 12, 2004)

*Great Pics Scot...*

... especially the run-ins with the buffaloes!! 

luke


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Thanks*

_No Message_


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

*Alaska*

My wife and I did a 950 mile tour of Alaska last summer- do I get a dot?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wmango said:


> My wife and I did a 950 mile tour of Alaska last summer- do I get a dot?


Not till you post a report (pix would be nice too) and I guess it would be more of a line than a dot.

Plus I would really like to hear about your trip.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I drew mine on the map and posted it as a new picture in my reply. Damon duplicated my lines and dots on his map and then I deleted mine. Give it a try. I too would love to see your pictures. 

Scot


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

*Home... home on the range...*



wmango said:


> My wife and I did a 950 mile tour of Alaska last summer- do I get a dot?


I'm also curious about your trip, too, as i grew up in alaska and did a tour through that state as well as Canada, too. Before my digital days, though... MB1 is right about the pictures, though.


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

*Very frustrated*

I just spent way too much time writing up a report on our Alaska trip, realised that I don't know how to include photos, and then lost the whole thing. If someone could explain to me how to post photos, I will post some of the Alaska tour.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It is like this...*



wmango said:


> I just spent way too much time writing up a report on our Alaska trip, realised that I don't know how to include photos, and then lost the whole thing. If someone could explain to me how to post photos, I will post some of the Alaska tour.


When you start a post or reply to a thread scroll down just a little further and you will notice "Additional Options". 

Click the "Upload Photos" button.

Browse to the location of the photo you want to upload (make sure you have sized your photo to no larger than 600 pixels wide and something like 450 pixels high). 

Click the photo then click the upload photo button.

Repeat as needed.

After all your pics are uploaded close the photo upload window and submit your post as usual.

I edit my photos ruthlessly and only post the best so everyone thinks I am a good photographer when I am only a good editor.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I addition to what Mark said. I often type my narrative in Word (or whatever word processor you have) and just paste it over when I'm finshed. I need all the spelling help I can get so this helps me, but also if something goes wrong with the post you don't lose the work. 

Looking forward to your pictures

Scot


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

MB1 said:


> When you start a post or reply to a thread scroll down just a little further and you will notice "Additional Options".
> 
> Click the "Upload Photos" button.


Like so...

Also make sure to start a new thread, rather than just replying to this one...


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

*Alaska Adventure*

OK, believe it or not this is the third time I’ve tried to post this story- I’ve pretty much given up on uploading photos- apparently I’m a complete idiot when it comes to this stuff…oh well, the pictures are in a photo album at my house if any one wants to see them. Last summer my wife and I decided to do an unsupported bike tour in Alaska. We flew our bikes to Anchorage and headed north to Talkeetna. I’ve got to say that getting around or through Anchorage on a bike is VERY FRUSTRATING. You are expected to ride on the sidewalk for one thing. Anyway, we finally got out of town and a few days later rode through a soft rain into Talkeetna. We were very lucky with weather for the most part- it was warm and dry most of the time, which was good since we were camping. After a day in Talkeetna we loaded up a our bikes on the train and headed to Denali National Park. The climb out of the entrance to the park to our first camp was brutal, but we managed to get eventually to Wonder Lake- eighty miles into the park. The weather was fantastic- clear views of the mountain every day we were there. Now, the landscape was great, but the mosquitoes were horrendous. We ended up being driven out of there by those blood suckers and started our ride back to Talkeetna (it was worth it, but remember, the state bird of Alaska is the mosquito- no matter what you may read). Once we made Talkeetna, we took the train back to Anchorage and started the second leg of our trip- down the Kenai peninsula to Homer (a quaint little drinking village with a fishing problem). This part of the trip was more challenging in terms of traffic- narrow roads, crazed fishermen and lots of RV’s. We spent a lot of time in Homer and also took a side trip by float plane to the Brooks River to see grizzly bears grab salmon as they swam upstream to spawn (awesome).
I could go on and on, but the bottom line is a bike tour in Alaska is very do-able…people were very nice and the scenery was spectacular. You can’t get lost- there aren’t that many roads! I did learn some things, so if you are interested in a similar tour, get in touch with me- I could save you some grief.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

wmango said:


> OK, believe it or not this is the third time Ive tried to post this story-


I can definitely see what you mean about being frustrated with getting around Anchorage via. bicycle, but you'd be surprised at how many bike paths there are cutting through town. A lot of them look like sidewalks, but they are supposed to be seperate than the main foot traffic (not like there is any in alaska, anyway).

If you have the pictures digitized, you can e-mail them to me, and i'll do the post for you. It would still be cool to see some pics of my old home state.
damoncampbell.at.yahoo.com 
Although not likely, i'll see if i can dredge up a few pics from my AK tour back in '97.

: -D

p.s. i liked the write-up... a lot of truisms there


----------



## xequar (Feb 25, 2005)

*Western Detroit Suburbs*

Perhaps we poor denizens of the suburbs of the Motor City could get a dot? (Detroit, MI). I even have pics of my nice, quiet commute. One half is through quiet neighborhoods, and the other is through a congested stretch of downtown Dearborn. It takes 45 min. to 1 hour for the 10 miles, as opposed to 20-30 and road rage by car.

Oh, BTW, the building in the first pic is the paragon of all that is evil to one who commutes by bike-Ford World Headquarters.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

damon said:


> Just thought i'd throw together a little map of where we are seeing the pictures in North America from (apologies to those abroad!). I most certainly have not represented everyone, but i'll gladly give you a little red dot (represent!), if you've posted some pics.
> 
> It'll be cool to see how it fills out...
> 
> ...


Hey Damon, I should get a red dot for Kelowna ? No!?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Hey Damon, I should get a red dot for Kelowna ? No!?


I'd recommend you help him out and let him know where Kelowna is.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> I'd recommend you help him out and let him know where Kelowna is.


Since we're almost neighbours - I'm guessing he knows.


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

Scot_Gore said:


> I'd recommend you help him out and let him know where Kelowna is.


This one wasn't a problem as i've actually been to Kelowna... but it certainly is challenging to try and decipher where someone is from when they just give a town name, but no state. So thanks for the reminder, Scot .

Google is my friend, though...


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,

Just posted pics from:

Fruita, Co
Arches National Park, UT
Moab, UT
Canyon Lands National Park, UT
Monument Valley, AZ
Montezuma's Castle, AZ
Ft Huachuca, AZ

See "My cross country jaunt" thread

Thanks


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

Chase15.5 said:


> Hi,
> Just posted pics from:
> 
> See "My cross country jaunt" thread


Give me about a week... all the map stuff is at work, and i am taking a little time off, but i'll plug it in then. I'd be curious to see some more details in your post, though... what pictures are from where? Driving or riding trip? etc...


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30218

I go from San Jose to Palo Alto. Can I get a blue dot for both?


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

I finally took care of Equakes and Chase... Sorry that took so long guys.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

damon,

I've posted a tandem trip my wife and I did. Sedalia, MO to St Louis, MO ~ 200 miles (The route was the KATY trail, basically NE from Sedalia, MO to Boonville, MO and then followed the Missouri river to STL)

Also I posted some shots of Fort Chaffee which is in Fort Smith, AR (Arkansas). NW Arkansas just south of the Arkansas River.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Test*

Test Map


----------

